# Amazon Flex Coming Soon



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

Amazon has started to recruit drivers in the Seattle area who will deliver Amazon Prime Now packages for $18-$25 an hour. These drivers have to provide their own car and Android phone, in addition to passing a background check. Drivers can choose to work two, four, or eight hour blocks on the same day, or set availability to work up to twelve hours in the future.

Amazon Flex is starting in Seattle, but it should expand soon to Atlanta, Austin, Baltimore, Chicago, Dallas, Indianapolis, Miami, New York, and Portland.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

One pickup point, likely all going in the same direction, better money than Uber and NO *****ING from the packages..
Sign me up when it gets to Minneapolis.


----------



## blaquekenshin (Jul 29, 2015)

Amen


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Amazon is huge here in the Phx area. I think they have 5 dc's. Where's Phx??


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd be down with it but it will be years before it gets here.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I won't work for Amazon they are crooks worst then Uber.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I won't work for Amazon they are crooks worst then Uber.


How so?


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

Amazon tests Uber-like service for deliveries

https://screen.yahoo.com/amazon-flex-app-demonstration-205715120.html


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Um yeah I'm liking this design hope it scales quickly it's a few steps until drones can deliver packages!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Seems like a good compromise. Set work shifts get paid a livable wage. No benefits or protections but you want really need them like uber cause your not carrying around pax and at risk of being dropped by insurance. Good model that's fair to drivers. Let's hope this works out! 

This model would work real well it seems for everything other then uber or Lyft type driving where your using your car as a taxi. And need more protections.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Seems like a good compromise. Set work shifts get paid a livable wage. No benefits or protections but you want really need them like uber cause your not carrying around pax and at risk of being dropped by insurance. Good model that's fair to drivers. Let's hope this works out!
> 
> This model would work real well it seems for everything other then uber or Lyft type driving where your using your car as a taxi. And need more protections.


You are still driving your car for hire.. Your personal policy likely won't cover you. It would be considered Courier work.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, @FexZone and blaquekenshin, and 
sk MM.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of  *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> . . .not carrying around pax and at risk of being dropped by insurance.


A vehicle-for-hire is one a driver uses to make money transporting people or items. Pizza delivery drivers fall under this category, also. The company with which one has a personal auto insurance policy may cancel the policy if an exclusion for vehicle-for-hire is in the policy. The insurance company will also blacklist that person for other insurance companies to see. One needs to carry commercial insurance a vehicle-for-hire.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Micmac said:


> I won't work for Amazon they are crooks worst then Uber.


^^^
But their money is as green as anybody else's.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I won't work for Amazon they are crooks worst then Uber.


HaHaHa this guy. He'll drive for Goober but he won't work for Amazon. lol That's the funniest shit I've heard in a long time.

Bad experience with Amazon Micmac ? My son worked for Amazon and said they were awesome to work for. He did say you had to work so I can only imagine that was_ *your*_ issue. lol


----------

